# Dogma (1999)



## Prowler-Pilot (Jul 1, 2001)

*Anyone else like this film?*

At first I had my doubts, but personally I liked this film...What about everyone else?

TaTa


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

It was kinda the other way around for me: I thought it would be excellent, but afterwards, I wasn't so sure.  On second watching, I've decided I liked it, but I think more should have been done about the Loki and Bartleby's (?) deaths.  

And anyway, a film with both Matt Damon and Ben Affleck can't be that bad, whatever the dialogue!! :kisses: :blush:


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

I'm absolutely loving this film! 
It was a blast, esp. Alanis as god! I love her as a musician but she was so funny in the movie!
I also think Ben and Matt's deaths were too short, there was nothing special about it! Well, Ben's death was more dramatically but Matt just dies...that's it!  
But all in all it is a great and funny movie!


----------



## kelsi (Nov 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by summershake _
> *I also think Ben and Matt's deaths were too short, there was nothing special about it! Well, Ben's death was more dramatically but Matt just dies...that's it!  *


YES!!! I totally agree!!


----------



## summershake (Nov 15, 2001)

Maybe after all those jokes they had no time for dramacy left....LOL


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

i had similar thoughts when my sister suggested this -- this movie's gonna be bad - b/c she told me that the ppl from "Clerks" and "Mallrats" were in it - or that it was kinda like those (and while they weren't bad, they were kinda stupid) --- but i was surprised - this movie was really good - and quite funny!  i enjoyed it -- (it's been a while since i've seen it, so i don't remember much - guess i'll have to watch it again) ----


----------



## Charlie (Jun 3, 2002)

Dogma or Angels behaving badly.... Thats what I remembered, their bad behaviour.  I'll get my hands on a copy for another look.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2002)

I really enjoyed this movie - Kevin SMith seems to slip in pretty intelligent ideas when the audience isn't looking...


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

I thought this movie was hysterical!!!!!  I'm not really a religeos person, but this kept me very interested.  And I loved Jay and Silent Bob (especially when Silent Bob isn't so silent).  And I thought that Ben affleck and Matt Damon did a great job.  An unusal but entertaining movie!


----------



## Kanazaka (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree with all of the people who liked this film (including their reasons), and I also liked Jason Lee's performance as Azrael, since it was creepy, strange and rather original (the bloody bartender moment was especially effective).  Matt Damon and Ben Affleck were very good, especially whenever Loki character goes crazy and kills people (and Bartleby freaks out) and when Bartleby romances Bethany.  And I thought that Linda Fiorentino was especially convincing when she has a breakdown in the pond.


----------



## Eway (Jul 5, 2006)

Pedestrian


----------



## lazygun (Jul 19, 2006)

Seen this about 2 mnths ago for only the 2nd time,and found it just as funny as the 1st time.
Matt D.'s Loki character was the stand-out for me,when he starts getting all black/white,wrathfull/Old Testement/brooking no evil...honestly cracked me up. 
Takes a good movie to make me go back to re-examine the Bible.
And like others i thought it would not be worth watching,till i watched it.


----------



## Sibeling (Aug 18, 2006)

Plus, any film with Alan Rickman is good in my book


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd heard much about this film, and about Jay and Silent Bob, but it didn't live up to expectations. There are good ideas and funny parts, but as a whole I give it thumbs down - sorry!





			
				Sibeling said:
			
		

> Plus, any film with Alan Rickman is good in my book


Alan Rickman steals the show really.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Having been raised Catholic, I loooooooooooved the movie. Its one of my favorites. Funny thing is, my athiest hubby loved the movie too. We have completely different interpretations. I thought the movie was about finding faith in very odd circumstances, and he (as well as other athiesists I know) thought it was taking a jab at religion. Yet if you listen to the dialogue, I still think it is more about faith while taking a jab at religions, but underlying the witty sarcasm is a more important message I think a lot of people, especially in this day and age, forget. Faith is supposed to be about love and care, not hate and destruction.


----------



## ScottSF (Sep 30, 2006)

I see our point Dustinzgirl.  For me, as an Athiest, the movie didn't jab enough.  I did like how the 13th appostle guy talked about having an "idea," in other words to be flexible or don't "kill or die for a metaphor" as Joe Campbell would say.  I didn't like how the 13th apostle scolded that girl for saying Christian mythology.  I use that term all the time because to me there is no difference between talking about Bible God or talking about Zeus.  My problem with talking about faith is I guess I take a literal definition so for me faith is about believe in something without any proof or evidence.  The thing is I believe in love and I believe that humans will work out the bigger differences and make a better world some day even though most of the evidence indicates otherwise.  On the plus side I believe more people on the planet believe in equality than ever; more people are able to see the "other" as like themselves in some way.  Perhaps the days of boogeyman enemy nations is comming to an end in the human psyche (long way to go still).  Unfortunately I think the bible is full of hate and destruction, at least the way I read some parts.  For example all of Canaan's descendents are cursed because his father accidentally saw grampa Noah naked.  That doesn't sound like a loving god to me, but I could be reading it wrong.  I guess if some final end of humanity battle took place, I would look for the side that believe in equality, that fights only to defend themselves and loved ones not to destroy what they see as different.  I think I wanna watch dogma again


----------



## williamjm (Oct 1, 2006)

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> Having been raised Catholic, I loooooooooooved the movie. Its one of my favorites. Funny thing is, my athiest hubby loved the movie too. We have completely different interpretations. I thought the movie was about finding faith in very odd circumstances, and he (as well as other athiesists I know) thought it was taking a jab at religion.



I think it is a bit of both. I remember reading an interview with Kevin Smith in which he said that the movie isn't meant to be anti-religion (I think Smith himself is Catholic, if I remember correctly) although obviously it does satirise some aspects of religion.


----------



## Steffi (Oct 2, 2006)

I loved this film...it was on TV the other night and I had to watch it again.

I loved the line about catholics(yes I'm one) "You don't celebrate your God, you mourn him"...so true!!

And as for Alan Rickman, the voice of God.....BRILLIANT!!


----------



## pokernut951 (Oct 4, 2006)

This movie is great. My favorite Kevin Smith movie.

"I don't believe in Voodoo..... but I do believe in this" starts firing the gun.


----------

